# this is my oeintal frill (blue it



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

hi
this is my oeintal frill (blue it
i need your openion for this pigeom
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>





else​


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

else


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks you
iyado[/CENTER]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I don't see any pictures.


 HI TREESA, I CLICKED ON ONE OF THE BOXES WITH THE RED X ALL I GOT WAS SOME ARIBIC. I DID NOT STAY LONG ENOUGH TO REALY SEE ANY THING. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, George. Okay, now I see them. Those are lovely Satinette's, I have some that color.

The babies are adorable.

Is it cold where you live?....the ones on the floor look a little "off."


----------

